# Roo is sick



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My sweet Roo Bear hasn't been right for several weeks. The vet couldn't find anything...we tried some new meds and diet...
Today he was really off - very depressed and uncomfortable. Turns out he has pancreatitis. He is in the hospital now receiving fluids, meds, pain meds, and lots of love. Of course his internist is not in the office. I texted her to make sure he was getting everything he needs. Only the best for Roo.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jackie..pancreatitis is tough..poor little man..you have to get better little Roo. Keep us posted on how he is doing..:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that, Jackie. I hope sweet Roo gets better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, Jackie. We know when our kids are sick and Roo's so lucky to have a mom like you...a professional. Hoping that things turn around.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, poor Roo! Blessings sent for little Roo. I hope he's home soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry! Hope Roo gets better soon!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping he recovers quickly!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Hope Roo feels better soon! Please keep us updated.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry too, I hope :heart:Roo:heart: bounces back quickly. 
I'm praying for you and your little dear one :innocent:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, poor thing! I hope he gets better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jackie I'm about ready for bed, I'll remember little Roo and you in my prayers 
You've been through enough.
Please update us


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Roo, I hope he is feeling better already.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just seeing this on Sat. Trusting the care Roo gets will make him well! Nasty stuff, pancreatitis! Is it chronic for him or acute?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope Roo is doing better this morning!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope Roo feels better soon and can go home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How is Roo today. I hope he's doing better and can come home soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little Roo, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - checking back on Roo today. (((hugs)))


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Hope Roo is better today!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jackie...so sorry to hear Roo is suffering from pancreatitis. I know about this all too well with Lacie.
I hope Roo is at least comfortable by now and hopefully recovers very soon without too many setbacks.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope Roo gets better quickly and that he is up and playing around soon..... Hugs...:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jackie I have been praying for your precious little Roo, I hope he's home in your arms:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is home! He's had a few times where he shakes/trembles, but mostly seems to feel well. He is eating his rabbit well. We'll do SQ fluids in the morning. Hopefully he's over the hump and can stay home. He's such a tough little dog! Ginger cuddled right up in bed with him...she missed her brother.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

jmm said:


> Roo is home! He's had a few times where he shakes/trembles, but mostly seems to feel well. He is eating his rabbit well. We'll do SQ fluids in the morning. Hopefully he's over the hump and can stay home. He's such a tough little dog! Ginger cuddled right up in bed with him...she missed her brother.


Great news, so happy to hear he's home and eating well! As inspiration, my dog growing up had it, was in the hospital and in bad shape, but like Roo got over the hump and was finally able to come home after a few days or a week (I can't remember of scary (the first few days he was in ICU--not good). Once he got over it completely, he never had another health issue other than typical things like ear infections. He lived to 17.5! xoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad to hear Roo's home. Best medicine, in addition to the medicine. Hoping he continues to improve.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yippee!! Yahoo!*



jmm said:


> Roo is home! He's had a few times where he shakes/trembles, but mostly seems to feel well. He is eating his rabbit well. We'll do SQ fluids in the morning. Hopefully he's over the hump and can stay home. He's such a tough little dog! Ginger cuddled right up in bed with him...she missed her brother.


 Yay!! :aktion033:This news made my day! Glad to hear Roo is home again and improving! I'll keep on praying for him:heart:!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> Roo is home! He's had a few times where he shakes/trembles, but mostly seems to feel well. He is eating his rabbit well. We'll do SQ fluids in the morning. Hopefully he's over the hump and can stay home. He's such a tough little dog! Ginger cuddled right up in bed with him...she missed her brother.


 
Thank you Lord 

Jackie I'm just so relieved he's home with mommy and Ginger:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad he is better,


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad Roo is feeling better!:wub: Eating is always a good sign..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, he lucked out! or maybe it was more than luck!
WTG Roo!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Today was some good, some bad. Ended up giving fluids, cerenia, and pain meds in the afternoon. He felt better shortly after. More discomfort after eating dinner. Poor bear!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping Roo will be okay and be home soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll keep him on my prayer list. Hugs to you Jackie:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope he gets to feeling better. :grouphug:

My mini schnauzer got ondansetron for nausea when she had trouble with pancreatitis and kidney problems. Cerenia hadn't even been effective to keep her from getting carsick during her healthier years! Ondansetron sure seemed to work!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Roo. I hope he's feeling better this morning.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, poor little guy. Hope he's better today!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for this little one. Please let us know how he's doing when you can.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry I thought he was on an upswing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not so great today...lots of discomfort. He'll be re-evaluated tomorrow with another look at his pancreas. You know he feels poorly when he tells Ginger off...normally she can do no wrong in his eyes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I am so sad/sorry to get this up-date on your Roo. Our little grand-dog had chronic pancreatitis----it can really be painful. Poor Roo. Sending loving, healing hugs & prayers. Please keep us informed when you can.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So sorry Roo continues to be in so much discomfort. The struggles of pancreatitis is so frustrating. I'm sure you did the spec test...were his numbers really high?
I know for us where Lacies were very high, it took along time of good and bad days before she was stable again. Sending postive thoughts to you both.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, I didn't do the cPLI because we have serial ultrasounds. We're still doing the fluids and cerenia along with his regular meds. He is feeling better between eating and worse after meals. His internist suspects the change to rabbit set this off. We'll do low fat food for now. It is such a delicate balance, isn't it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> No, I didn't do the cPLI because we have serial ultrasounds. We're still doing the fluids and cerenia along with his regular meds. He is feeling better between eating and worse after meals. His internist suspects the change to rabbit set this off. We'll do low fat food for now. It is such a delicate balance, isn't it!


That's sounds exactly like Lacie. As soon as she ate, she was buckling over in pain. I don't cook but at one point they told me not to because the fumes alone could trigger another attack.

Poor little guy...I feel for him.
Hopefully tomorrow will be just a little bit better. One thing for sure...it teaches patience...at least for me it did.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I fed him some w/d canned (eeewww) and that went down a bit better. Poor guy just wants someone to press on his belly. I'm lucky he likes ice cubes as treats. I have some fresh baked apple oatmeal treats that I'm giving little bits of, too. 
Poor puppy has been very polite to him. She wants to play so badly! He's just not up for it yet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What did you do for pain meds?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> What did you do for pain meds?


I'm sorry I don't remember but it wasn't tramadol. My regular vet had put her on that. Whatever the internist switched her to was like a miracle drug in combination with Cerenia.
I'll see if I can find the name of it for you tomorrow.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> I fed him some w/d canned (eeewww) and that went down a bit better. Poor guy just wants someone to press on his belly. I'm lucky he likes ice cubes as treats. I have some fresh baked apple oatmeal treats that I'm giving little bits of, too.
> Poor puppy has been very polite to him. She wants to play so badly! He's just not up for it yet.


We did w/d for a looong time...it helped some.
The day I got Suki was the day when Lacie had one of her worse setbacks. She has never been herself since and hardly played with Suki which is how I ended up with Mika. Lacies pancreatitis was secondary to IBD.
The month after I got Mika...Suki got sick and got Immune mediated IBD too.
She still plays but not like before. Less energy.
I can't win...
I hope Roo fully recovers and he is able to play with your puppy. Poor Roo and poor puppy who just wants to play.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I am so sorry to hear about Roo..I hope today is a better day..my first Malt, Noah, was in the hospital for a week on an IV..he was really bad...then when he came home, small amounts of very bland food and meds for nausea...it took awhile, but he did recover...


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally would give her pancreas a rest from food for a couple of days, especially would not give treats...making sure she get lots of fluid/water/Pedialyte in. If she doesn't drink water, syringe it in throughout the day. The pain meds cover the symptom she gets from eating. If you give her a Fast, you probably won't need the pain meds. When you see an improvement you might mix some pure pumpkin in the water and syringe it in her mouth...then finally, add some fat free protein, like boiled (in water) lean ground turkey. It is very important to make the diet as fat free as you can. Just a suggestion has worked for me.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

4furkidsmom said:


> I personally would give her pancreas a rest from food for a couple of days, especially would not give treats...making sure she get lots of fluid/water/Pedialyte in. If she doesn't drink water, syringe it in throughout the day. The pain meds cover the symptom she gets from eating. If you give her a Fast, you probably won't need the pain meds. When you see an improvement you might mix some pure pumpkin in the water and syringe it in her mouth...then finally, add some fat free protein, like boiled (in water) lean ground turkey. It is very important to make the diet as fat free as you can. Just a suggestion has worked for me.


I agree with what you suggested. With that said, I think it depends on how bad the pancreatitis is. My fluff had very high #s on the spec cpl test. We fasted her for days and days and she suffered in so much pain~the pain meds were a life saver and this was without food. There was no masking symptoms...my fluff needed them because the pain was so unbearable to the point where they suggested I euthanize her.
It all depends on each individual case, IMHO.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How is Roo today?
I could not find the pain medication that the internist switched Lacie to...I'm sorry.
Roo has been in my thoughts all day...hope he is a bit more comfortable.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I looked at my notes and could not find that my Annie got any pain medications. However she got BOTH cerenia and ondansetron! 

"We" switched food on her several times. When she rejected prescription foods, she loved a simple kind of wheat bread (approved by the vets at the vet school) and poached organic chicken breast. 

Annie ultimately developed a gall bladder mucocele. It was very noticeable on ultrasound. I'm not sure if that had any causal connection with the pancreatitis, but I read it is becoming more common in some breeds.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that Roo is feeling better after his bout with pancreatitis. Our Chrissy develoved acute pancreatitis last year and we switched to Solid Gold Blendz and is doing very well. Another very good food is Verus which is lower in fats and also protein.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I brought Roo home to try him for the night. I left his IV in. We'll see how things go. Today he did not seem painful, but had some nausea. His appetite for the royal canin low fat is good! His weight is holding steady. 
We're also doing acupuncture treatments. Can't hurt. 
THank you for all of the good thoughts. I really hope we're over the hump this time!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> I brought Roo home to try him for the night. I left his IV in. We'll see how things go. Today he did not seem painful, but had some nausea. His appetite for the royal canin low fat is good! His weight is holding steady.
> We're also doing acupuncture treatments. Can't hurt.
> THank you for all of the good thoughts. I really hope we're over the hump this time!


I hope Roo is over the worst of it too. Hugs sweet boy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roopert P. Bears on his way home! 


You made me look back at his labs. His PrecisionPSL was mildly elevated coming into all of this. Would have been interesting to follow that value.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at that face, he looks great for all he has been through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Roo:wub:. Jackie thanks for the picture of little Roo, he's in my prayers


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Roo is such a handsome boy!
I hope he had a good night. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, I have not been online for a few days ... but, please know that I have had precious Roo and you in my thoughts and prayers all along.

He is blessed to have you as his Mommy ... and, with you ... he is getting the best of care. I hope Roo is feeling better today. It's good to know he is back home with you now.

Sending gentle and healing hugs for sweet Roo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My boy is back! He is eating the new low fat diet well. He's bouncing and playing with Ginger. We are so lucky to have our vet team taking care of him. Thank you everyone!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

jmm said:


> My boy is back! He is eating the new low fat diet well. He's bouncing and playing with Ginger. We are so lucky to have our vet team taking care of him. Thank you everyone!


Glad to hear the good news!! Bless his little heart...:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Great news, Jackie!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wonderful news, Jackie! I am so happy for you and Roo!


----------

